# Losing it slowly this time.



## Reptile (Sep 18, 2021)

15 kg lost over 2 years by not drinking alcohol.  Weight stabilised so went on strict low carbon and losing again.  Down another 4kg in 3 weeks.

Strict low carb has worked for me before, just need to stay on it...

I'm in the groove at the moment but expect it will get difficult in a month or two.

Not missing the booz though.


----------

